
Outrageously large neural networks: the sparsely-gated mixture-of-experts layer - somerandomness
http://openreview.net/pdf?id=B1ckMDqlg
======
jsprogrammer
Anyone know what "brains" are being run on YouTube?

~~~
gwern
They just published a paper on how they do recommendations (very small fast
NNs):
[https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/45530.pdf](https://research.google.com/pubs/archive/45530.pdf)

